# Royal Couple - Katie & Pepper



## FuzzyLove (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I am now the proud bunny mama of two cute fuzzballs.:biggrin2: Yesterday we had the date #2 for both Katie and Pepper to decide if they want to pursue their budding relationship. Things overall went very well. There was a time that Pepper showed Katie that he was to be the dominate one - boy was it funny to see little Pepper on top of Katie! (Katie is slightly larger in size that Pepper) My fiance, Andy, and I decided to go ahead with the adoption after the date. :hearts

The first night went pretty well, I gave Katie some of her toys to play with and gave her her nightly snack of a carrot. Of course I was a nervous bunny mama and had to check on them throughout the evening. She just kinda looked at me like "What are you looking at?" But Pepper was curious about the new activity. I'm afraid the cage I got for her might be on the smaller size but it will only be temporary until they decide if they wish to live together and then my little Royal Couple will have their Daddy make a mansion (ie. bunny condo) for them. 

This morning I made sure to be a good slave and bring Miss Princess her blueberry. I have one to Pepper too and of course brought their little salads. I think it will take time for all of us to get adjusted. Tonight we plan on another bonding session to be done in the bathroom (neutral territory). We will see how it goes. This will be our first bonding time alone (ie no experts right there) and I'm a little nervous. I've been reading bonding articles to prepare - and we'll see how it goes. 

Fuzzy Love


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2008)

[align=center]Congratulations [/align]
I can hardly wait to see the pictures. I'm sure everything will go great with the bonding.

Susan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 25, 2008)

Blog :hearts


----------



## FuzzyLove (Aug 26, 2008)

Date #3 last night. Took them out in their neutral area for about 25 minutes. Things started off by "lets sniff" then "you have your end of the room - I'll have mine." They would switch off between the two for most of the date. They did lay up to one another, which of course we petted them and praised them. But that didn't last long! By the end, Pepper was getting to show his dominance. Head down for "Groom me!" or getting on top of Katie. We let this go on a few times for short periods but then he was pretty much chasing her and we broke the date off. However, we made sure to spend time with each rabbit and pet them and told them they were good. 

This morning I went in to check on them and give them each a blueberry and a morning salad. Pepper must be smitten with cute Princess Katie because he was all sticking his nose out toward Katie. She, on the other hand, seem oblivious! :? I am sure she is just trying to get adjusted. The first night we had her, she peed on the floor of her cage and then again in the morning. However, since I've throughly cleaned the area with vinegar, she hasn't done it. Signs of unhappiness? I hope not. I'm sure the adjustment is hard but I've been trying to minimize the stress by making sure she has her toys and blueberry/carrots every day. 

Finally, what a bad bunny slave mama I am! :grumpy: I have not uploaded any photos to the blog, and to be honest we only have 2 photos (from the 2nd date). I will try to be a better slave and show off her precious children and take more photos of them!  

Okay - that's all. I will try to keep this updated as much as possible with the adventures of the Royal Couple courting each other! 

Fuzzy Love


----------



## myheart (Aug 26, 2008)

I am sure it will take a few weeks for Katie to adjust to her new environment and schedule. Don't give up yet. As I said, she is an independent girl and at times rather aloof. She is used to her "alone" time,my cat, Pearl, and very little cage time during the day. I was feeding her two salads, one at noon and one at night. If you are doing only one salad, try giving her a bit at night also to help her transition to your routine.

Pepper may still be having some hormone issues since his neuter was only about a month ago. It could take another month for him to calm down, if he does at all. 

Give them both smooches from me. Tell Katie I think about her all of the time, especially when I see the little Disney "Princess" step stool I was going to buy for her to climb on. 

Keep us posted,

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2008)

How are the royal kids doing? Did you have another date yesterday? Monday's sounds pretty good to me. Pepper will probably grow less interested in mounting once they have their dominance worked out.

We need pictures!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 27, 2008)

Princess Kate of the Poofy Underpants has found a home with another bunny and a human to rule over? What wonderful news! A royal family like that MUST have the paparazzi stalking them all day, no?


----------



## FuzzyLove (Aug 28, 2008)

No date last night, wanted to take a night off for the kids to rest. Things have been overall good, there is still the order of dominance issue being worked out and the trust factor. Well I did have photos of the kids but they are loaded onto my computer at home, I'm at work, but hopefully will get a chance to load them on tonite. :biggrin2:


Fuzzy Love


----------



## FuzzyLove (Aug 31, 2008)

Finally, here are pictures....



Here's a mug shot!






Dating photo...






Here's Katie in her throne...








Dating has been very successful. They have started to cuddle in their pet bed and Pepper has been cleaning Katie's ears. I think the issue of dominance is unsure right now.... Pepper is the one mounting but is the one cleaning Katie. Katie has done none of the work while Pepper has fallen head over heals. Pepper wants to cuddle all the time but Katie gets irriated and leaves. Pepper then follows her. They do the "butt smell" thing and a few times Katie has niped him in the butt. Pepper looked like a wounded solider when she did this and went to be alone for a while. I try to break them up after this has happened, and one time even sprayed Katie when things on out of hand. Not sure what to do about this because I don't think its a full out sign of fighting. We are taking it slowly and I think Pepper is slow to trust her again. 

Fuzzy Love


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

They are so cute! I hope you do well with bonding!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Awwwh They are all so sweet!

Great blog :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so sorry that Katie is being a brat about cuddling with Pepper. Try to explain to her, and send her good thoughts about cuddling being good. Poor Pepper trying so hard to impress the Princess . Maybe the break for him is a good thing if he is a bit afraid of her. I think Katie is just slow to accept anything--it took her a bit to accept the grooming gesture from me also. Give her a bit more time to come around...:?

myheart

p.s. the pics are great--keep them coming


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2008)

I finally went through my pics because I wanted to post new pics of Patrick and Luna, when I came across this picture of Katie and Pepper on their second date. I think this is "the one" you missed, the turning point of the date. 






You should be able to copy it to your own picture file if you would like. This is such a big "Awe...." picture. 

Hope you like it,

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 1, 2008)

Pepper's got the cutest mug shot above! Please post more pics as time permits. How are the kids doing?


----------



## FuzzyLove (Sep 2, 2008)

Mama's babies are doing very well. Katie seems to be getting used to her routine here. She even was up for some cuddling... long enough to snap a photo! There has been no more nipping so that is good. I think the kids are falling in bunny love!!








Here's the kids cuddling!








Bunny date later tonight... we'll see who annoys who! haha



Fuzzy Love


----------



## naturestee (Sep 2, 2008)

Look at the little lovebirds! :bunnyheart


----------



## Alexah (Sep 2, 2008)

Prince Pepper and Princess Katie are quite the good looking couple -- if I do say so myself. They are lovely together and my only hope is that their budding relationship will continue to grow and grow until they are wedded in holy matrimony. Or, well, atleast a small backyard wedding with all their closest friends and tons of yummy herbs and carrots. Besides, I think Katie will look fab in white.

.

Seriously, congrats on your new little fuzzies. You sound like a devoted bunny mom already and I, for one, can't wait to see more pictures and hear more stories of bunny love.

"Love is in the air..." :whistling"...every time I turn around."


----------



## myheart (Sep 4, 2008)

Awe, look at my little girl cuddling with her new Prince!!!!She must be starting to adjust to her new schedule and having a hus-bun. Her hair looks great. Is she done with her shed, finally? Is she eating you out of house and blueberries? So many questions... 

Keep the pictures coming!!!:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 4, 2008)

The pictures and romantic tales are . Hope you'll add more FuzzyLove.

Scritches to the kids.


----------



## FuzzyLove (Sep 4, 2008)

I think Katie is nearing her shedding, I got a lot out of her the other night. I don't want to upset her because she didn't really like the whole process (neither does Pepper) but I don't want her to ingest all that extra fur!

Both Pepper and Katie now look forward to their blueberries/Salad in the morning and carrots/salad at night. Its so cute how they all get excited when I go see them at that right time of day and they know whats coming! 

Also, I got some pumpkin - how much do I give and how often?

Fuzzy Love


----------



## myheart (Sep 4, 2008)

I am so glad some more of that hair is coming out. Hold onto it, after you have enough, you can have someone spin it into yarn. My sister does spinning. She even made a sweet little memory pillow out of my dog's hair as a remembrance of her. The pillow is heart-shaped with a ruffle of knitted hair around the edge. She is very talented with that sort of stuff. Just be prepare to save Katie's hair for a long time to get enough together for what ever sort of project you might want to make with it. So many ounces of hair equal so much yarn (?).

As for the pumpkin, I usually take a tablespoon (not a measuring spoon) a little bit rounded and put it on a collard green leaf. You could probably use a leaf of romaine, but I prefer collards because they are a thicker leaf and makes the teeth grind a bit more than the softer less waxy leaves. Leaves make great plates for such things as pumpkin. Don't worry if Pepper doesn't like it at first. It took Patrick a few times of seeing it with his bedtime salad before he decided to even take a taste. Now, pumpkin is one of his favorites and he finishes before Luna even starts.

BTW-- collards are so big, so I usually cut the main stem out to make two "plates".

myheart


----------



## BSAR (Sep 4, 2008)

They are very cute!! What type of rabbit is Katie?


----------



## FuzzyLove (Sep 5, 2008)

Myheart,

How often do you give it? Each night until the shedding ends? Until I run out of pumpkin from the can? Each week? ... 


BSAR,

Katie is a Jersey Woolly. (sp?) I think her breed is from an Angora rabbit but with much more manageable hair. However, that hair is like 2-3 inches long and she's shedding... yikes! :biggrin2:



Thanks for all the interest in my two little babies, I will update more this weekend as the dates continue. :biggrin2::biggrin2:

Fuzzy Love


----------



## myheart (Sep 5, 2008)

*FuzzyLove wrote: *


> Myheart,
> 
> How often do you give it? Each night until the shedding ends? Until I run out of pumpkin from the can? Each week? ...





Only give them pumpkin once or twice a week during shedding season. Remember it is a carbohydrate, which is something their systems shouldn't have too much of. It might be high in fiber, but hay will always be the best source of fiber for them in all circumstance (if they eat it). After shedding season, you could still give pumpkin as a small treat on occasion (once a week or every other week) just to keep them interested in it. 

Keep an eye on their poo's -- small poo's mean they are not getting enough fiber and the GI system is slowing down too much. That could also lead to dehydration, and ultimately GI stasis. Pumpkin will be a source of fiber and liquids, but wetting veggies down will also give them extra water if they don't seem to be drinking enough, and providing tons of hay is always a must. 


Exercise is also very important to keep the GI moving. That is why I take Patch and Luna outside. Patch loves to dig and eat grass roots, and Luna gets to try to run away from Patrick when he gets too frisky from the fresh air as well as eat grass and weeds. (There must be something about camping/fresh air and guys feeling amorous...).


So watch input as well as output to help you decide what to do. Nice big poo's with minimal hairs in them--they are doing great. Small poo's with more hairs than usual--start seeing how their diet/exercise should change to get them normal again.

I do hope other forum members will put their extra information in also, as I might have missed something. It just becomes habit after a while, and especially after your first GI slow-down scare, to check input and output, bunny postures when looking huddled up or tummy pressed to floor, and making sure they get enough exercise to keep GI moving.

You probably thought being bunny-parents would be easy....:?

myheart


p.s. Forgot to add that pumpkin can be frozen. I ususally put enough in each freezer container for two feedings. Just remember to take it out of the freezer a day or two in advance of when you plan to give it to them.


----------



## FuzzyLove (Sep 8, 2008)

This weekend dating went really great this past weekend. :biggrin2: Katie and Pepper are cuddling more and Katie has started grooming Pepper:biggrin2: They keep doing the "my head is lower than yours" game :shock: But I keep petting them and they end up just laying next to each other. Now Katie seems a lot more interested in Pepper because it was Pepper who would approach Katie about cuddling, but now its more shared. :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

They are SOOO cute! I love my little babies so much, I want to take as many pictures as possible but Andy (Bunny Daddy) thinks the flash may not be good for their eyes.  I'll try to take a few this week.

Fuzzy Love


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 8, 2008)

I think a modest amount of flashes from a safe distance away will be fine.

Love the photos. Love to hear the updates! Kisses to the babies!!


----------



## myheart (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay now....! I thought we had explained well enough that in order to be a responsible bun-slave, regular posting of pics and cute stories is a must!!!! It has been about a week since the last pics were posted, and I need to make sure my baby-girl, Princess Katie, and her handsome Prince are doing well together. Are they fully bonded now? We need pics....!!!!

myheart


----------



## FuzzyLove (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of posts. Boy what a horrible bunny slave blogger I have become. My computer at home is on the fritz and I wont be able to upload pictures from work. 

Pepper and Katie have their moments. While we were still doing bunny dates in the bathroom (until this week) things were great. They were cuddling and their interaction between each other was great. They sometimes ate together, it was toooo cute! :biggrin2:

So Mama decided to graduate the bunnies to the play room (Pepper's former alone play room) *When we first got Katie they had a mini date in their and Pepper seemed fine with sharing the space. The first night was a long date - about an hour and went wonderful! Pepper was bouncing for joy and Katie was enjoying herself playing and even groomed Pepper a little. :biggrin2: Last night (day #2) things weren't so hot. Pepper lunged at Katie twice and nipped her. We made sure to separate them and pet them both to diffuse the situation. Katie seemed fine and even was jumping around and playing and so was Pepper. Then Pepper bit Andy (my fiance) who was sitting in the room with me. The bite was HARD :shock:and he has never bit me like that. (only a slight nip) We ended the date but made sure to cuddle and pet each one. I am not sure what to think of the situation. Pepper seemed fine before and after and didn't seem overly aggressive. Overall they are doing wonderfully. I am unsure how to determine "fully bonded" bunnies but they are doing really well and I am one proud bunny Mama.


----------



## myheart (Sep 16, 2008)

I am surprised that Pepper had a little biting tantrum. Has anything changed for him recently other than the dating place? Maybe TreasuredFriend or Naturestee would have suggestions on what to do to help things go more smoothly. I am glad to hear that Katie has lightened up a bit -- she always seemed sort of aloof in her little Princess ways. 

I must have been spoiled with dating Patrick and Luna because they were in love at first sight. They were acting like an old married couple by the end of the first week together. Patrick doted on her and wanted to show her bunny-playland (the rest of the house) after the first day.

Yes, pictures please whenever possible. I misslittle Princess Katie, and Prince Pepper is so handsome!

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 17, 2008)

That's awesome that Katie groomed Pepper's ears and it's happening more regularly.

Did Andy "EEek" or "Ouch" (or cuss!) as bunny-savvy as he could when Pepper bit? He can look Pepper square in the eye and sob like an actor, saying.... "you hurt me Pepper! sob, sob, you hurt me. My finger or hand is BLEEDING!"

Good to diffuse and take a time out if Pepper had a bad moment in the playroom. Always keeping things positive! Perhaps a moment of misplaced aggression to Bunnydad Andy. I hope the wound is OK.

Anymore new cardboard castles or things in the playroom? 

I'd stay with supervised dates for a time longer and be sure to cuddle P&K as a "unit" or with equal affection. There will be ups and downs in the playroom as Pepper and Katie learn to accept their new bedroom space.

Another thing you could try is setting up an exercise fence with the two kids in the kitchen area while you and Andy are preparing supper. You can keep an eye on the kids while you go about routine and see how they do... being just a step away if somebun gets testy, impatient, or not ready to plunk down & be a good spouse. 

Do they jump in or share that red chair still?


----------



## FuzzyLove (Sep 17, 2008)

We have some different toys in the playroom that they seem to be enjoying. Andy plans to build some ramp/structure this weekend. Yes, they love their red bed but Katie bit a hole in it and has been pulling out the stuffing. I took it away because I don't want anyone ingesting the stuffing and am unsure what to do with it. 

When Pepper bit Andy, he got verbally update and scared Katie, unintentionally. We gave her a treat and cuddled with her and then she seemed fine. WHat do you suggest if this happens again. Raise my voice? Yell.. say "No".. etc. ?? Thanks

Fuzzy Love


----------



## myheart (Sep 17, 2008)

*FuzzyLove wrote: *


> Yes, they love their red bed but Katie bit a hole in it and has been pulling out the stuffing.


So sorry Katie had to vent on the new red bed. But as you could see from the condition of her bed that I brought along, it was almost expected that she would attack it at some point in time. Perhaps giving them her old bed would be better, as it is no where near as nice as the red one. 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 18, 2008)

*FuzzyLove wrote: *


> When Pepper bit Andy, he got verbally update and scared Katie, unintentionally. We gave her a treat and cuddled with her and then she seemed fine. WHat do you suggest if this happens again. Raise my voice? Yell.. say "No".. etc. ??



Sorry I didn't offer any suggestions on this... I know the first reaction to getting bit is to yell or something of the like. If the bite is not that bad and control is maintained, I would suggest a time out to give himtime to calm down. Either cuddle him or put him in his cage to get him away from what ever stressed or frightened him. Talk soothing words to him to help him calm because they sense our emotions better than we think. Don't forget, your emotions and what you are feeling at the time could also be a trigger for their stress or aggression.

TreasuredFriend is so good a calming bunners down with her touch and trancing, I wish we all had her skills . Maybe she will chime in and offer other suggestions.

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually, it's best to yell when you get bitten. Bunnies often nip each other a little while grooming, so we need to let them know that it's not ok to bite us. So yelp a little right when they bite you. You can forgive them and comfort them after, once they know they're not supposed to bite you.


----------



## FuzzyLove (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!!

I decided I will continue to do bunny dates in the play room because overall things have been positive and they need to learn thats their room now. Bunny date last night was really good, great bunny interactions - and we kept the date short. They are doing really well overall, and I am so happy!!

Fuzzy love


Tonyshuman - how do you get those cute bunny icons??


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 18, 2008)

I used "the bunny rabbit iconifier"!!
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38204&forum_id=47
:biggrin2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 18, 2008)

Friends who adopted from us found this bonding tip to help their engaged couple: Instead of being in the same area an arm's length away to thwart an outburst, give the kids more one-on-one time without mom and dad protector in the same small space. Rattle the kitchen pans, slice tomatoes, go about evening routines with a watchful eye on the newlyweds. Bonding is so unique to each couple! The 6-8 feet supervision distance -and ready to vault over an exercise fence- helped their two accept each other sooner. Caution: May not always be the case when somebun's having a bad day. Just thought I'd mention it.

Will be great to see snuggly pics when time allows. t/c. 

Pet those lucky youngsters.

p.s. Unbelievable how well Patrick and Luna flirted 'n' bonded at Naturestee's house when myheart came over. Cheers to all,


----------



## FuzzyLove (Sep 22, 2008)

Such a successful weekend!! Not sure what "fully bonded" couples act like, but I think we are very close! :biggrin2: Something must have happened between them because they seem to have worked things out. They were playing with each other and cuddling - it was the cutest!! I brought my camera out to FINALLY take some pictures and the battery was dead!! :grumpy: I will try again soon now that things are all charged up! 

Fuzzy Love


----------



## myheart (Sep 22, 2008)

Arrrrrg!!!! I hate when the bunners are doing some thing soooo cute and I don't have the camera handy!!!!

I can't wait to see cuddly/snuggly pics!!!! The moment I have been waiting for!!!!:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 23, 2008)

lurking for pics,

:bunnieskiss:elvis2::clapping:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi FuzzyLove, close enough for any proud parents' pics ? ? ?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

:shock:You sound like me!


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:You sound like me!



Are we all bad for being too demanding for cute-bunny pics? :?

myheart


----------



## FuzzyLove (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry everyone for the lack of pictures. My computer is down at home and I can only use my work one briefly (and therefore can't upload pictures) :?

Pepper and Katie are the cutest couple. We let them bounce around their playroom and enjoy getting into trouble -haha. They are very smart and are learning from one another and huddled together when it was storming outside last night.  

We should be getting the computer fixed this week - we hope - and picture to follow shortly! 


Fuzzy Love


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2008)

*FuzzyLove wrote: *


> Pepper and Katie are the cutest couple. We let them bounce around their playroom and enjoy getting into trouble -haha. They are very smart and are learning from one another and huddled together when it was storming outside last night.
> 
> Fuzzy Love



Awe!!! I so wish I could see them being all cuddly!!! Katie is a smart little girl, too smart for her own good sometimes... :?. I hope she isn't corruptingyour sweet little Pepper. 

I really can't wait for some pictures of the two bunners together. It feels like forever agosince we came together for their dates. Please tell me how they are doing... Are they healthy? Do they look forward to spending time with each other, and with you? Is Katie still a little Princess? Is Pepper still so sweet to her? Have you built the new condo for them to live together yet? Has Katie munched up any more beds? Do they binky together? 

I do wish I could see them... please posts pics when possible.

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 9, 2008)

The royal couple's first official portraits will brighten the day!! inkbouce::love:


----------



## myheart (Oct 17, 2008)

:wiggle


----------



## FuzzyLove (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are few pictures of the cuddly couple. It so funny how one minute they are inseperatable and then the next minute they are doing their own thing!Here are some pictures ofwhen they are grooming.

















Here is one of Katie grooming Pepper - how cute!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 26, 2008)

You get all tickley looking at the 3rd photo, and so? Betcha those Kate kisses will make Pepper's ears glisten. So nice to see the royal couple !!


----------



## myheart (Dec 4, 2008)

It is so good to see Katie enjoying herself with little Pepper. They look so sweet together. 

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 30, 2008)

That's the way it goes in our home with bonded pairs, FuzzyLove. OK to snuggle, other times I want my space and the hubby/wifey can sit over "there." 

Have Pepper and Katie got New Year's Eve plans?


----------

